# New to the iron!



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello everybody!
  Look forward to meeting like minded individuals who love to lift some weight and be healthy! A little about myself, I have been lifting weights and exercising religiously since I was about 16, about 9 yrs. I have received a BA in Exercise Science emphasis in strength and conditioning and have a strong passion for it...My main goal is to someday compete in an amateur show! I have been on a cut for about 3 weeks now and have went from about 9% BF down to around 8% already. Anyways very good to be here and can't wait to get involved.


about day 2 of cut...






week 3 1/2





so far the only difference is a little better ab seperation.....
what's everybody think?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ShreddedOatz* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## redz (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## rangermike (Feb 2, 2012)

Fuck you lean bastards.  I'm on a bulk!............


Welcome!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

haha only for another week or so, just wanted to do a short cut to see how my body would react then its back to bulk status!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

Front Bi's






Back/traps


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome! Nice intro


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to the board bro


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

thx everybody, appreciate it! 
and for your time....


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2012)

.........yea shredded........nice photos...[the chicks]....lol


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome


Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dath (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG ! Brotha.
Great introduction looking forward to seeing ya on the boards.


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome, and yes chicks are nice!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome and more girl pics!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 2, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> Welcome and more girl pics!



4 u deadlifter....













not really sure what I can and can't post....


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 2, 2012)

sweet welcome


----------



## grootfac (Feb 2, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank You!  You can pretty much post anything at all, especially in the Anything Goes forum.


----------



## brazey (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lookin good bro , and more pics of beautiful girls are always welcome .


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------

